# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Wechsel von der Human- zur Zahnmedizin nach dem Physikum

## noch-humani

Hallo!

Ich studiere Humanmedizin im 1. Fachsemester und wrde gerne zur Zahnmedizin wechseln, da ich unter anderem doch eher praktisch arbeiten will und mich das Fach (anderes als viele meiner Humani-Kommilitonen) ebenfalls interessiert.

Gibt es die Mglichkeit nach dem Physikum in der Humanmedizin ins 5. Fachsemester der Zahnmedizin zu wechseln? Dann htte ich noch etwas Zeit mit mir darber Gedanken zu machen. Der Wechsel in die Umgekehrte Richtung soll ja nicht so einfach mglich sein.

Bisher habe ich gelesen, dass es mglich ist, jedoch von der Uni abhngt. Ich wohne im Ruhrgebiet und die nchste Uni mit Zahnmedizin wre Mnster. Ist jemand vielleicht dorthin gewechselt oder wei, wie die Uni es mit Quereinsteigern handhabt? Kann man sich direkt bewerben oder muss man sich wieder fr das 1. Fachsemester bewerben?

Freue mich auf viele Antworten...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## EVT

Die Zahnmedizin-Vorklinik dauert fnf Semester, da man noch praktische Kurse hat.

Mnster ist eine sehr beliebte Uni, auch fr Zahnmedizin. Daher gibt es kaum freie Pltze im hheren Fachsemester. 
Im 1. Fachsemester knntest du aber einen Platz bekommen, wenn es fr Bochum oder Essen in der Humanmedizin gereicht hat.

----------


## Snowcake

Ist es in NRW nicht sogar mglich parallel zu studieren?

----------


## EVT

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Das muss bei der Uni beantragt werden und meistens muss man schon seit ein paar Semestern studieren und gute Noten haben um zu zeigen, dass man es schaffen wrde. 
Wenn man dafr die Uni wechseln muss, wird es noch schwieriger.

----------


## noch-humani

> Die Zahnmedizin-Vorklinik dauert fnf Semester, da man noch praktische Kurse hat.
> 
> Mnster ist eine sehr beliebte Uni, auch fr Zahnmedizin. Daher gibt es kaum freie Pltze im hheren Fachsemester. 
> Im 1. Fachsemester knntest du aber einen Platz bekommen, wenn es fr Bochum oder Essen in der Humanmedizin gereicht hat.


Hey!

Vom NC reicht es schon. Ich habe jedoch mit einem anderen Studienfach angefangen, welches ich im Somersemester abschlieen werde. Ich muss mich also jetzt entscheiden. In einem anderen Forum wurde mir empfohlen erst das Humani-Physikum zu beenden und dann ins Zahni-Studium zu wechseln. Aber wenn das nicht klappt, wre es wirklich rgerlich... -.-

Bei wem knnte man sich nach Zahlen bzw. Chancen erkundigen? Es muss doch jemanden geben, der die Bewerbungen in Mnster bearbeitet?

----------


## EVT

Sag das mit dem anderen Studium doch gleich... Sobald du das abschliet, bist du Zweitstudent fr Zahnmedizin bei Hochschulstart. 
Du musst dich jetzt entscheiden, hast aber gar keine Entscheidungsgrundlage? Da wrde ich noch warten und mir nichts verbauen, also das andere Studium noch nicht abschlieen. 
Zahnmedizin nach Humanmedizin wird schon noch klappen, wenn dein Abschluss nicht zu schlecht wird. 

Klar kannst du in Mnster Nachfragen, aber die werden dir sagen, dass es deutlich mehr Bewerber als Pltze gibt. 

Zuallererst solltest du dir aber mal klar werden, was du berhaupt willst. Jetzt hektisch eine Entscheidung zu treffen als Ersti halte ich fr keine gute Idee.

----------


## Snowcake

Auf keinen Fall das andere Studium abschlieen, bevor Du Dir nicht ganz sicher bist wie es weiter gehen soll!! :Meine Meinung:

----------


## anna1708

> Auf keinen Fall das andere Studium abschlieen, bevor Du Dir nicht ganz sicher bist wie es weiter gehen soll!!


verstehe ich jetzt nicht... wieso denn nicht das andere studium vorher abschlieen? stehe gerade irgendwie auf dem schlauch, weil ich nicht erkenne, welchen vorteil das mit sich bringt.

----------


## EVT

Weil die Zweitstudiumbewerbung sowohl fr Human- als auch Zahnmedizin sehr hart ist.

----------


## noch-humani

> Sag das mit dem anderen Studium doch gleich... Sobald du das abschliet, bist du Zweitstudent fr Zahnmedizin bei Hochschulstart. 
> Du musst dich jetzt entscheiden, hast aber gar keine Entscheidungsgrundlage? Da wrde ich noch warten und mir nichts verbauen, also das andere Studium noch nicht abschlieen. 
> Zahnmedizin nach Humanmedizin wird schon noch klappen, wenn dein Abschluss nicht zu schlecht wird. 
> 
> Klar kannst du in Mnster Nachfragen, aber die werden dir sagen, dass es deutlich mehr Bewerber als Pltze gibt. 
> 
> Zuallererst solltest du dir aber mal klar werden, was du berhaupt willst. Jetzt hektisch eine Entscheidung zu treffen als Ersti halte ich fr keine gute Idee.


Gibt es denn in Deutschland eine Uni, in der man Zahnmedizin studieren kann, jedoch die Kurse soweit identisch sind, dass man als Zahnmediziner das Humanmedizin-Physikum mitschreiben kann? Dann knnte man sich nach dem Physikum immer noch umorientieren. Habe z.B. solches von Heidelberg gelesen. Aber kann man dann wirklich einfach so zur Humanmedizin wechseln? Heidelberg ist ja beliebt, sodass man vermutlich spter gar keinen Klinikplatz bekommt... In Mnster sollen die Kurse auch identisch sein, jedoch wei ich nicht, wie das mit dem Physikum ausschaut...

----------


## EVT

Ja in Heidelberg geht das in der Vorklinik. "Einfach so" geht der Wechsel zur Humanmedizin nie.
Wir haben hier gerade jemanden, der das macht, zaphir.

In Mnster ist nicht alles identisch, nur die Kurse, die du als Zahni sowieso machen musst. Psycho oder Bio hat man z.B. gar nicht. Das Physikum kannst du in Mnster daher auch nicht mitschreiben.

Du solltest deinen Humanmedizinstudienplatz vorerst nicht aufgeben.

----------


## EVT

Doppelt

----------


## noch-humani

Ich denke, dass ich es so handhaben werde. Erst einmal das Physikum schaffen und wenn ich bis dahin immer noch wechseln will, dann werde ich es in ein hheres Semester versuchen...

Kann man in Mnster die zustzlichen Kurse (z.B. Psycho) als Zahni auch mitschreiben? Knnen die Heidelberger Zahnis mit ihrem Humani-Physikum eigentlich direkt in die Humani-Klinik starten? Oder lsst die Uni das nicht zu? Ich denke mal, dass in Heidelberg dann wohl ziemlich viele Unentschlossene oder zuknftige MKGs studieren...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## EVT

Nein in Mnster darf man nichts extra machen. 

Die Heidelberger Zahnis mssen sich dann auch auf Klinikpltze bewerben. Da gibt's auch viel mehr Bewerber als Pltze

----------


## xyz!

Hi @ all
Wei einer von euch, wie denn die Chancen auf ein Erfolgreichen Wechsel in die entgegengesetzte Richtung sind?
Also von Zahn- zu Humanmedizin wenn man schon vor dem Physikum wechseln mchte?

----------


## EVT

Es gibt immer ein paar Glckliche, die es schaffen, aber man muss sehr flexibel sein und Geduld haben.
Wieviele Scheine hast du denn?

----------


## zahnstein24

Also ich wei von 4 Leuten, die es bei uns versucht haben. Bei 2 hat es geklappt. Knnte aber auch sein, dass es noch mehr versucht haben. Manche reden da nicht so gern drber.

----------


## EVT

Manche bewerben sich auch nur halbherzig, das vermindert dann natrlich die Chancen.

----------


## baugruen

> Manche bewerben sich auch nur halbherzig, das vermindert dann natrlich die Chancen.


das stimmt auch. man muss natrlich zu 100% hinterher sein, alle unterlagen einreichen, keine fristen verpassen... usw. generell ist die chance da, denke ich. whrend des 1. semesters hrt immer irgendwer auf, sei es weil ihm/ihr das studium doch nicht gefllt oder er/sie selbst den ort wechselt.

----------


## noch-humani

Hallo!

Ich mchte das Thema gerne wiederbeleben.  :Grinnnss!: 

Also ich studiere noch Humanmedizin. Nach dem Physikum wrde ich gerne (je nach Anrechnungsbescheid/Uni-Studienverlauf) ins 3./4. Semester Zahnmedizin wechseln. Mittlerweile habe ich mein Erststudium abgeschlossen. (Ich wurde von der Fakultt gezwungen es zu tun oder es zu lassen...) Letztlich habe ich es getan, da ich letztlich auch mit der Humanmedizin leben knnte... (Ich wei wie dekadent ich dieser Satz anhrt  :Blush: )

Na ja... Ich wrde wenn es soweit ist eine Zweitstudienbewerbung einreichen, was wohl nicht erfolgreich sein wird. Parallel werde ich mich an allen Unis in NRW bewerben.

Befindet sich hier jemand, der halbwegs aktuelle Erfahrungswerte ber den Quereinstieg hat? Die werden ja erst nach den Ortswechselrn zugelassen. (Wobei im letzten Sommersemester die Messzahl auf 7 gefallen ist. Also evtl. doch eine Option, wenn es im Sommer so bleibt.) Werden berhaupt irgendwo in DE Quereinsteiger fr das 3./4. Fachsemester zugelassen?

Gre
noch-humani

----------


## davo

Ich frage mich noch immer, was eigentlich deine Motivation zu wechseln ist. Ist es die Anatomie? Das Geld? Die Arbeitsmarktsituation? Die Bereitschaftsdienste? Das Handwerkliche? Ich befrchte, dass das Risiko hoch ist, dass du nach deinem Wechsel hnlich unzufrieden wie jetzt sein wirst, weil du auch dann stndig ber Geld und Konkurrenz nachdenken wirst...

----------


## noch-humani

> Ich frage mich noch immer, was eigentlich deine Motivation zu wechseln ist. Ist es die Anatomie? Das Geld? Die Arbeitsmarktsituation? Die Bereitschaftsdienste? Das Handwerkliche?


Anatomie? Nein. Die wre ja nach dem Physikum als Fach eh weg.

Die Arbeitsmarktsituation ist ja momentan in beiden Fchern gleich gut. Also eher weniger eine Motivation.

Keine Dienste & Knechterei im Krankenhaus bei hnlicher bzw. besserer Bezahlung: Das ist mit ein Grund.

Der Hauptgrund ist aber, dass ich eben was handwerkliches machen mchte und langfristig am liebsten in der (eigenen) Praxis arbeiten mchte. Das ist in der HM nicht gerade einfach. Unter anderem auch dank der Niederlassungssperren. Viele HM-Fachrzte haben auch in der Niederlassung total den langweiligen Job. Da finde ich die Zahnmedizin einfach spannender.

Ich mchte auch auf keinen Fall Hausarzt bzw. Psychologe werden. Chirurg kann ich mir zu den heutigen Arbeitsbedingungen in DE auch nicht vorstellen. Familie, etc. sind mir da einfach wichtiger. Geriatrie, Innere, etc. liegen mir auch gar nicht. Ich mchte nicht berwiegend nur mit sehr alten Menschen arbeiten. Im Krankenpflegepraktikum fand ich die Innere schrecklich. (Zusammen drften das aber wohl mindestens die Hlfte der rzte(-stellen) ausmachen). Ohne diese Arztgruppen ist der rztemangel auch schon wieder relativ zu sehen.  :Gefllt mir nicht!: 




> Ich befrchte, dass das Risiko hoch ist, dass du nach deinem Wechsel hnlich unzufrieden wie jetzt sein wirst, weil du auch dann stndig ber Geld und Konkurrenz nachdenken wirst...


Was genau meinst du damit? Spielst du auf eine tendenzielle berversorgung in DE an? Auerhalb der Grostadt ist der Markt fr Zahnrzte doch recht entspannt.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Psychologe wirst du durch ein Medizinstudium eh nicht werden. 
*scnr*

----------


## noch-humani

> Psychologe wirst du durch ein Medizinstudium eh nicht werden. 
> *scnr*


Ich bringe es immer durcheinander. Psychiater. Ich kann mit dem Fach nichts anfangen, auch wenn es wohl nicht unwichtig ist.

Ein weiterer Punkt fr die ZM ist brigens, dass man in der Klinik berwiegend Fachbezogenes lernt, whrend man sich in der HM-Klinik mit vielen Fchern rumschlagen muss, die man nie wieder braucht. (Als Facharzt fr Handchirurgie sind das wohl die meisten Fcher... xD)

----------


## davo

Facharzt fr Handchirurgie gibts in Deutschland eh nicht  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Man darf auerdem nicht vergessen, dass die meisten klinischen Fcher nicht sehr umfangreich sind. Wenn man vom klinischen Studienabschnitt die Grundlagenfcher (Pathologie, Pharmakologie, Klinische Chemie, Mikrobiologie) abzieht, und jene Fcher, von denen jeder Arzt die Grundlagen kennen sollte (Allgemeinmedizin, Innere Medizin, Chirurgie, Ansthesiologie, Psychiatrie, Psychosomatik, Radiologie), und das PJ, bleiben eh nur noch zwei Semester brig. Man muss sich also nur zwei Semester lang mit den ganzen anderen Fchern herumschlagen, die du fr unwichtig hltst  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noch-humani

> Facharzt fr Handchirurgie gibts in Deutschland eh nicht 
> 
> Man darf auerdem nicht vergessen, dass die meisten klinischen Fcher nicht sehr umfangreich sind. Wenn man vom klinischen Studienabschnitt die Grundlagenfcher (Pathologie, Pharmakologie, Klinische Chemie, Mikrobiologie) abzieht, und jene Fcher, von denen jeder Arzt die Grundlagen kennen sollte (Allgemeinmedizin, Innere Medizin, Chirurgie, Ansthesiologie, Psychiatrie, Psychosomatik, Radiologie), und das PJ, bleiben eh nur noch zwei Semester brig. Man muss sich also nur zwei Semester lang mit den ganzen anderen Fchern herumschlagen, die du fr unwichtig hltst


Ich bin momentan einfach total demotiviert und wrde lieber jetzt, als in paar Jahren was praktisches machen. Ich wei nicht, ob ich die Humani-Klinik berlebe, wenn es genau so trocken luft, wie die Vorklinik... (Vor allem mit ungewisser Perspektive fr danach...)

----------


## davo

Das mit der "ungewissen Perspektive" ist glaube ich eher eine Kopfsache.

Aber wenn dich tatschlich Zahnmedizin mehr interessiert, dann versuche irgendwie zu wechseln. Keine Ahnung ob und wie das geht.

----------


## Zahnfee12

In der Orthopdie muss man doch auch praktisch arbeiten, oder? 
Die Schrauben und so setzen sich ja auch nicht von alleine. ;)

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Ich bin momentan einfach total demotiviert und wrde lieber jetzt, als in paar Jahren was praktisches machen. Ich wei nicht, ob ich die Humani-Klinik berlebe, wenn es genau so trocken luft, wie die Vorklinik... (Vor allem mit ungewisser Perspektive fr danach...)


Ich wrde nicht wegen Langeweile auf Zahnmedizin wechseln. Nach Langeweile haben wir uns gesehnt und die Humanis beneidet, die in ihren Vorlesungen sitzen durften und vielleicht sogar ein paar frei Nachmittage hatten.

----------


## Ende-in-Sicht

Das wrde ich aber auch sagen. 
Einige von den Humanis aus der Klinik bei uns fhlen sich so unkomplett durch die vielen freien Nachmittage, dass sie freiwillig noch VL aus anderen Studiengngen, wie z.B. Geschichte, besuchen, um ihre Nachmittage zu fllen.   :bhh:  

Davon knnen wir in der Klinik nur trumen. 
Vor 17/18 Uhr ist bei uns kaum einer raus.  :grrrr....:

----------


## davo

http://www.zeit.de/studium/uni-leben...omplettansicht ist eben doch ziemlich zutreffend  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## noch-humani

> In der Orthopdie muss man doch auch praktisch arbeiten, oder? 
> Die Schrauben und so setzen sich ja auch nicht von alleine. ;)


Jaa... Aber wohl kaum in der Niederlassung, sondern in der Klinik whrend des Wochenenddienstes, wenn die Zahnrzte das Wochenende genieen  ::-angel:  Der Klinikbetrieb ist einfach die Hlle der Work-life-balance, vor allem in den "handwerklichen" Fchern...




> Ich wrde nicht wegen Langeweile auf Zahnmedizin wechseln. Nach Langeweile haben wir uns gesehnt und die Humanis beneidet, die in ihren Vorlesungen sitzen durften und vielleicht sogar ein paar frei Nachmittage hatten.


Mir ist aus diversen Schilderungen klar, dass das Zahni-Studium die total Knechterei ist. Aber habt ihr dafr nicht die Ferien komplett frei (bis ggf. auf den TPK), da keine Hospitationen und Praktika gefordert werden? Da beneiden euch die Humanis auch drum.

Mir geht es auch weniger ums Studium, sondern um das, was danach kommt. Da haben die Zahnrzte einfach den interessanteren Job.

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Der Artikel ist wirklich gut, davo. Den habe ich auh schon mal gelesen und gedacht, dass es eigentlich genau so zutrifft.  :Woow:  :Top: 

Dann bleibt fr dich, lieber noch-humani ja eigentlich nur die Niederlassung in einer Orthopdie-Praxis mit OP-Recht in einem KKH brig. Dann hast du Wochenende UND kannst handwerklich arbeiten.  :Top:

----------


## noch-humani

Falls sich hier der ein oder andere rumtreibt, der ber MKG oder Oralchirurgie nachdenkt, dann kann er sich gerne meinen Betrag anschauen, und etwas psoten...  :Grinnnss!: 

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=95216

----------


## Malzkaffee

> Mir ist aus diversen Schilderungen klar, dass das Zahni-Studium die total Knechterei ist. Aber habt ihr dafr nicht die Ferien komplett frei (bis ggf. auf den TPK), da keine Hospitationen und Praktika gefordert werden? Da beneiden euch die Humanis auch drum.
> 
> Mir geht es auch weniger ums Studium, sondern um das, was danach kommt. Da haben die Zahnrzte einfach den interessanteren Job.


Nein, war bei uns nicht so. Wir hatten kaum Semesterferien frei. Phantomkurse, Klinikpraktika, KFO...

Den interessanteren Job? Ich wei nicht. Ich arbeite jetzt noch nicht so lange und es ist absolut monoton. Wenn mal was interessanteres reinkommt, muss man dem Patienten sagen, dass er da ein paar tausend Euro Zuzahlung leisten msste und dann ist es auch wieder vorbei.

----------


## Ende-in-Sicht

Ich glaube, dass das mit den freien Semesterferien auch einfach ganz stark von der Uni abhngt, an der man studiert. 
Also ich kann mich ber fehlende Semesterferien bisher eigentlich nicht beschweren.  :hmmm...:  

Aber gut, es gibt auch Semester, wo die Humanis ihre kompletten Ferien genieen knnen.

----------


## noch-humani

> Ich glaube, dass das mit den freien Semesterferien auch einfach ganz stark von der Uni abhngt, an der man studiert. 
> Also ich kann mich ber fehlende Semesterferien bisher eigentlich nicht beschweren.  
> 
> Aber gut, es gibt auch Semester, wo die Humanis ihre kompletten Ferien genieen knnen.


Es geht mir auch nicht darum welches Studium angenehmer ist.^^

Letztlich habe ich mich nun doch entschieden die HM zu Ende zu machen, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob ich wirklich bis zur Rente handwerklich ttig sein will, obwohl das Handwerkliche, neben den imho besseren Berufsbedingungen, die Motivation fr den Wechsel war. (Das Handwerkliche ist ja irgendwie schon zentral in der ZM...) Womglich ist es in der ZM dann doch zu viel des Guten fr micht. Womglich werde ich es nie erfahren :-P Vielleicht studiere ich nach der HM noch ZM, da ich diese wirklich interessant finde und die MKG momentan zumindest auch nicht als die schlechteste Wahl erscheint. Allerdings gibt es vor der Entscheidung noch einige andere Hrden zu meistern.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich danke jedenfalls allen, die in diesem Threat gepostet haben und denke, dass ich hier auch in Zukunft in einigen Threats meinen Senf hinzu geben werden!  :Knuddel:

----------

